# Where to begin?



## LeeD (Jun 26, 2009)

I am new around, but have spent a good deal of time reading through various threads and getting acquainted. This community has already been a great help to me and an encouragement! 

Before I pose a few questions, let me give a little background. I am 30 years old, married for 12 years, father to 2 daughters (ages 7 and 8), and I work from home running my own company (web based). 

I was born again at the age of 17, but have been in churches for the last 12 or so years that aren't anything near reformed or even reforming. For the most part, I have been a part of non-denominational churches with little truth being taught. It has been 100% topical preaching that all runs together in to not much of anything after 12+ years. For the past year or so, I have served as an Associate Pastor in a new church plant. 

I finally (by God's grace) stumbled upon some new truths pertaining to the doctrines of grace, holiness, reformation theology, and so on. I have personally began to study scripture with a diligence I never before had. 

With all of that said, a couple of months ago I had a thought that I might should attend seminary. It was strange as I always thought my self to be anti-school (in a worldly sense) because I have done well in business, yet haven't even a high school diploma. So the thought of seminary being attended with positive thoughts was different to say the least. When I spoke to my wife about it she too was excited and said she had been thinking about it for some time.

I would VERY MUCH like to know your thoughts as to the following:

1. Where to begin in trying to determine which school?

2. Are there any good "distance learning" options out there?

3. What are the differences in going to seminary versus doing heavy personal study on my own (aside from a degree)?

I hope these questions are the right ones....I wasn't sure where to begin. Any help / feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## The Mexican Puritan (Jun 29, 2009)

Take a look at the Bachelor of Divinity(BD) programs at Whitefield Theological Seminary or Reformation International Theological Seminary. They're the same as the MDiv degree programs but are geared towards men who are called to pastor but have no bachelor's degree yet still need a seminary education.


----------



## Sven (Jun 29, 2009)

Before looking into seminary, you need to come to terms with two things. First, you need to come to terms with the fact that school, especially seminary, is not anti-bible or anti-christian in any sense. I know you have indicated that you have changed your mind in this matter, but things of this nature can be deeply ingrained and hard to remove. You must come to terms with the fact that you are not the final authority on the Bible, and that you are part of an interpreting body. The Church assisted by the Holy Spirit has formulated authoritative dogmas reflecting what the Scripture teaches. Church dogmatics, mind you, are only authoritative insofar as they are in line with Scripture. It is the job of seminaries, not only to teach you the Bible, but also how the Church has historically understood the Bible.
Second, what is your reason for going to seminary? Is it learn more about the Reformed Faith, or is it because you desire to go into the ministry. If the latter, then I would say that you need to pray about this, and seek guidance from fellow believers. You need to come to terms with whether or not you are called to the ministry. If you simply want to go to school to learn more about the Reformed Faith this is a good and noble goal, but you may need to consider cost and how this will affect your family. There are plenty of other resources to learn more about the Reformed Faith other than going to school.

I hope that this is helpful to you.


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 29, 2009)

Lee,

A few thoughts and suggestions;

1. If you have aspirations for the ministry may I recommend that you establish your biblical qualifications (1 Tim. 3; Titus 1) in a solid confessional church and see if the Lord, through His church recognizes your gift and objectively verifies your calling.

2. I notice that you embrace the London Baptist Confession of Faith and (if I understood correctly) do not have a college degree. If, after #1 above is satisfied, I would suggest something like Boyce Bible College in Louisville Ky. which is on the campus of Southern Baptist Theological Seminary and was established for men who desire training but do not have a college degree.

3. See #1 above


----------



## LeeD (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you all. This is very helpful. 



Sven said:


> Second, what is your reason for going to seminary? Is it learn more about the Reformed Faith, or is it because you desire to go into the ministry. If the latter, then I would say that you need to pray about this, and seek guidance from fellow believers. You need to come to terms with whether or not you are called to the ministry.


Sven - thank you for taking time to share! I will clarify some things that will help in furthering this discussion. I do feel called to go in to ministry and have since the age of 21. Please understand that I have NEVER been a part of a reformed church (wish that were not the case, but until a year ago I didn't know anything of the reformation or a modern day reform church) and at the age of 21 I entered into to youth ministry. I spend the next 3 years or so there in a church of 80 or so. Then when my pastor wanted to semi-retire, the church asked me to be interim until they found a new pastor. I accepted and did so for several months and then they approached me asking me to pastor long term. I was young, grounded in a few things, wishy washy in most everything else. In what I feel looking back was youthful pride, I accepted and proceeded for a year to attempt to pastor this flock. I was miserable, young, did I say young?, and very much NOT at all prepared. Again, remember that I knew no reason for seminary and that I had never read a puritan work at this point. 

I quit there after a year or so and fled to a pastor friend of mine's church an hour away. I knew I needed to "learn" and be under a more godly man than I who could shepherd me. We attended there 2 years. Since then we have helped a church for a year (a SBC church in a small town), doing some teaching, heading up a small group and helping with some organization. Then we felt led to come down with my wife's grandfather to start a mission church being sponsored by another established church. We packed up and moved 250 miles south and for the past year we worked along side my wife's grandfather (I was the associate pastor) getting this new church plant going. It finally came to the point since things were somewhat settling down there that I felt it was time to move on (this was 2 weeks ago). I simply didn't feel I could align myself any longer with the direction of the church, the leadership of my pastor (again, my wife's grandfather and some of our best friends), and the lack of depth in bible teaching / preaching. 

We are now looking for a church. At this point I feel it would be a great time to settle down in a solid reform church of some sort and allow myself to taught (I am SO hungry). Also, I have been encouraged that it would be wise to pursue seminary in this time of learning, growing in grace, and waiting upon the Lord as to any possible future ministry work.

My wife and I are open, flexible, we homeschool the children, I run a web-based business and work from home, and we both want to give ourselves to the Lord and His work.



rbcbob said:


> 1. If you have aspirations for the ministry may I recommend that you establish your biblical qualifications (1 Tim. 3; Titus 1) in a solid confessional church and see if the Lord, through His church recognizes your gift and objectively verifies your calling.



rbcbob- thank you so much as well for sharing!

I am basically continuing what I said above to further respond to your primary thought brother. Regarding qualifications, though I feel at times like a wretched worm before my dear Savior, I do meet the qualifications and many times over have received such confirmation from those inside and outside my church family (from solid believers, though not necessarily in a solid church). I have tried, in my unlearned state, to be faithful to God's word in preaching and teaching. How I wish I could rewind the clock and find myself in seminary 10 years ago! I do trust that the Lord in His providence has me exactly where he wants me. Even though I have a desire to be taught, mentored, and growth in wisdom prior to entering in to ministry again, I have had several different people ask when I was starting a church (trying to be encouraging I think) and many tears were shed by those we cared for and that cared for us when we left our last church 2 weeks ago.

In summary:

1. I do want to serve the Lord in ministry. Not in a youthful lust sense of pride and vanity. I simply feel I must do so, and I am driven to do so feeling it is the will of the Lord.

2. I feel like I need and I very much want a godly mentor and a biblical church. I don't feel I have ever had a church like that and I so very much long for one!

3. If in this waiting time, seminary would help in preparing me for ministry, then I want to do that. *I am hoping there are some solid distance learning options out there as a possible alternative.*

Does this help somewhat?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 29, 2009)

Lee, is moving an option for you? I ask this primarily because of your desire to find a Reformed church. If you find one near a solid seminary, that is a two-for-one deal, so to speak. I would STRONGLY suggest a brick-and-mortar seminary over distance for you, since you will need the personal mentoring and ministry connections far more than someone who is grounded in a Reformed church and familiar with the Reformed orbit. 

As a Presbyterian, I would suggest Dallas, TX; Escondido, CA; Philadelphia, PA; and Grand Rapids, MI; and Greenville, SC as places where you would find both strong Reformed churches and Reformed seminaries.

If you are Baptist, I would check Louisville, KY; Escondido, CA; and Greenville, SC.

I am pretty well acquainted with Greenville. If you have any questions about here, PM me and we can discuss.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 29, 2009)

As far as distance-learning there is Whitefield. It is not accredited but for your goals I think it would fit. You have to have a relationship with your pastor and be mentored so it's not like you just take courses in a vacuum...

HOWEVER

If you are able and willing to move I would look into a brick&mortar school. There are some factors to consider because you do not have an undergraduate degree. Some seminaries will consider you but you would have to be outstanding in whatever tests they would require.

TIME:
If you go the conventional route you are looking at 4 years of undergraduate work and then 2-4 years of seminary, depending on the seminary degree you pursue. There are some schools which offer combined BS-MDiv which take 5-6 years, which may help with the time.

MONEY:
It costs money to go to school. Now I can tell you that most reformed schools lack students and do a great job in partnering with churches to make it affordable. Covenant Seminary I know of and I spoke to Lou Veiga at Greenville and they have a great program in regard to finances...or so I was told. 

I completely understand about wanting a distance option, however you should be able to do your web based business from anywhere. So you should be able to move your family and still do your business. Most seminary students have to have some kind of job to help with the family bills so yours would just keep you at home. Not saying it will be easy but it is doable.

I applaud your resolve. I was the same way. I was against school and figured it could just be _"me and my Bible"_. God used a good friend to get me started taking community college courses in the hopes of becoming a medical doctor....now 9 years later I am finishing my second year of seminary. Who would've thunk it? Actually everyone else did but me. 

-----Added 6/29/2009 at 02:16:19 EST-----

PS:
Check out Redeemer Seminary in Dallas, TX. Give them a call and see what they have to say.


----------



## Edward (Jun 29, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> Lee, is moving an option for you? I ask this primarily because of your desire to find a Reformed church. If you find one near a solid seminary, that is a two-for-one deal, so to speak. I would STRONGLY suggest a brick-and-mortar seminary over distance for you, since you will need the personal mentoring and ministry connections far more than someone who is grounded in a Reformed church and familiar with the Reformed orbit.
> 
> As a Presbyterian, I would suggest Dallas, TX; Escondido, CA; Philadelphia, PA; and Grand Rapids, MI; and Greenville, SC as places where you would find both strong Reformed churches and Reformed seminaries.
> 
> ...



I'd add Jackon, MS to the Presbyterian list.


----------



## Sven (Jun 29, 2009)

Lee it sounds like you are in an almost ideal situation. Home-based business, homeschooled children and flexible family. Your home situation seems to be in your favor to pursue education. I'm glad you explained more of what you are looking to do. A good seminary training will do wonders for you, spiritually and mentally. In the mean time while you are still seeking guidance, may I suggest you purchase a copy of Spurgeon's Lectures to My Students. Here is a book that, I think, will be of immense help for you in preparation for ministry and personal growth. 

I will remember you in my prayers, brother.


----------



## Bookmeister (Jun 30, 2009)

Lee,
I am at RTS Jackson and have to tell you a couple of things about this seminary.

1. Cost of living here is incredibly cheap.

2. You do not need a bachelors degree to enroll. You can enroll in the MDiv. diploma program and if you maintain a 3.0 for the first 36 hours apply to change it to the degree. So you can earn the MDiv. degree without the BA. 

3. I think the fellowship and the interaction with other students and Professors is invaluable therefore I am against distance learning for ministry.

If you have any questions about the seminary let me know. I am all too familiar with where you are coming from.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 30, 2009)

You can also look at TNARS (The North American Reformed Seminary) it is on the internet and it is free, you can talk to "lbray" here on the PB about it.


----------

